# Whats the difference? TDE vs TRV



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

I was looking at getting an Onix for my first road bike in 15 years (I'm a MTB'er that's switching over).

Everyone is telling me that the Rival group is better than the 105 group.. so I did some research and have found 2 Onix with the Rival group, the TDE and the TRV.

So, whats the difference? Is one a 2010 and the other a 2011 or maybe even a 2009?

Is the standard color pallet available? Red, White, Blue and I've seen Grey.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

no one?

well I'm going to go get fitted today at a local tri-shop.. hopefully the dudes there know whats up with these bikes.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's the details on the Onix:

TLT=Shimano Ultegra
TRV=SRAM Rival
T105=Shimano 105
TTG=Shimano Tiagra

More here: http://orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=57&pid=405

I don't see Campy offered at all. This is a big change from when I got mine in 2007. Back then, you could choose from SRAM, Campy and Shimano Ultegra. BTW, the bike colors change based on what gruppo you get. They must have run out of components on mine because I got a red with Ultegra and normally that group came in blue.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I ended up pulling the trigger on a red, 2010 Onix that had been converted from Ultergra down to 105. The discount given was just enough to bring it down to my price point.

I'll try to get some pics up later.


----------



## laker (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm confident you will enjoy the bike. I have 2010 Onix, with the 105 group. It's quite a snappy bike. My Orbea is an upgrade from a 1992 Cannondale SC 600 with 105. There are some Shimano haters out there, but the current 105 group is very nice, especially considering cost. It shifts smoothly, and based on the experiance I had with my Cannondale, it is very durable. I have had no issues of concern with either bike. If you maitain it, it will give you years of good use. If and when it wears out, you have a fantastic frame worthy of upgrades, even five or 10 years down the road. Ride safely.


----------

